# Ökögés - nyökögés



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A meglátásokat szeretném kérni.
Szerintem a két szó nem egyformán használatos, de nem vagyok biztos az összehozott leírásom helyes vagy kimerítő voltában. 

ökögés (követheti a _bakogás_) - amikor valaki beszéde ökkel tarkított vagy azért, mert zavarában nem tudja jól összeszedni a gondolatait vagy azért, mert nincs is világos, azonnal hozzáférhető mondanivalója. Lehet meglepetés vagy más lelki kiegyensúlyozatlanság nyelvi jele is. (Gyakran használatos iskolai felelet jellemzésére.)

nyökögés - amikor valaki nem adja elő - spontán beszédnél - "normális tempóban" a mondandóját, sokszor megszakítja, újra nekirugaszkodik (esetleg ismétléssel?). Ha iskolai feleletre vonatkozik, akkor jelezheti, hogy az illető egy szót sem tanult. (?)

Esetleg szerintetek ugyanazt jelentené a kettő?

Köszi a véleményeket, információkat.


----------



## francisgranada

Érdekes kérdés . Magam részéről az *ökögés* szóval eddig nem találkoztam. A *nyökögés*-t pedig *nyekegés* formában ismerem, talán kb. olyan értelemben ahogy leírtad. 

Van még *makogás* is, ami szerintem errefelé általános értelemben a leghasználatosabb...


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi, francis. Ez tényleg érdekes, mert én meg a _nyökögés_sel nem találkoztam úgy igazán. A _nyekegés_ nekem is ismerősebb, az alapján tippeltem a nyökögés jelentésére is.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Köszi, francis. Ez tényleg érdekes, mert én meg a _nyökögés_sel nem találkoztam úgy igazán. A _nyekegés_ nekem is ismerősebb, az alapján tippeltem a nyökögés jelentésére is.


 
Ezért _is_ szép ez a fórum ... Kicseréljük egymás tapasztalatait. 

A propos: említetted még a _bakogást -_ ezt sem ismerem, csak a _makogást_ (és a _mekegést_, de ez inkább kecskékre vonatkozik ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Közben eszembe jutott, hogy akkor lehet, hogy hasznos lenne egy-két példa. 
Egy dél-alföldi író - Németh András _A nap szembenéz a holddal_ c. könyvében (mek.niif.hu/02800/02802/02802.rtf ) találtam ezeket:

Hány részből áll a szentmise? Válaszoljon, aki tudja.
Leégtünk. A többi kérdésére is csak ökögés-bakogás volt a felelet.

és (az ökögésre, ahogy "lefolyik"):
Izé, ö... ö... Nagy úr... Megkérném... Megkérhetem, hogy jöjjön el hozzánk?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Közben eszembe jutott, hogy akkor lehet, hogy hasznos lenne egy-két példa.
> Egy dél-alföldi író - Németh András _A nap szembenéz a holddal_ c. könyvében (mek.niif.hu/02800/02802/02802.rtf ) találtam ezeket:
> 
> Hány részből áll a szentmise? Válaszoljon, aki tudja.
> Leégtünk. A többi kérdésére is csak ökögés-bakogás volt a felelet.
> 
> és (az ökögésre, ahogy "lefolyik"):
> Izé, ö... ö... Nagy úr... Megkérném... Megkérhetem, hogy jöjjön el hozzánk?


 
Ez jó. Így mindjárt érthetőbb. A _bakogásra_ azt mondanám (első hallásra, nem állítom hogy feltétlenül így van) hogy t.i. önmagában nem használatos, hanem csak az _ökögéssel_ párosítva, mint pl. _hebeg_-_habog, izeg-mozog..._stb.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, így van. Viszont az ökögés állhat egyedül is. (Viszont a jelentésük valószínűleg nem teljesen egyforma.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Viszont az ökögés állhat egyedül is...


 
Érdekes, hogy bár ezt a szót sohase hallottam, ez valahogy "nyilvánvaló" a számomra. Annyira, hogy fogom is használni, mert néha direkt "jól jön" egy ilyen kifejezés


----------



## norbert7

ökögésről én se hallottam meg, ugyanakkor számomra is egyértelmű, hogy mit jelent. Ahogy leírtad a definíciót, én abból mind a kettőre azt mondanam, hogy nyökögés/nyekegés. Az ökögést csak akkor hasznalnám, ha sok az 'ök' a mondanivalójában. 

Makogást is hasonlóan használnám, ugyanakkor azt, hogy bakogás még nem hallottam, a bekegést el tudom képzelni kecske-hangként, de nálunk, amit a kecske csinál, az mekegés 

Az önállóan használatos dolgok közül meg az izeg-mozog párost külön is hallottam már.


----------

